# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  کسی آزمون اینترنتی 21 آبان گاج رو داره ؟؟؟

## Suicide

به نام خالق دوست 

سلام 


کسی این آزمون رو داره ؟؟ از کجا باید بگیریمش ؟؟ من میرم تو پنل کاربری میگه برای شما فعال نیس ... 

برای پیش تجربی رو میخواستم ...

اگه داریدش بزارید اینجا ما هم استفاده کنیم ...

----------

